

Godaddy Suspends domain, Have they gone too far? - roozbeh18
http://blog.roozbehk.com/post/54475957364/godaddy-suspends-domains-have-they-gone-too-far
Today one of my friends who works in real estate called me and said his website email which is hosted on google apps is no longer working, his website is also down. He is not very technical so I told him. I will look into the problem for him.
======
lazylizard
don't get. i own mydomain.com,even if i point mx to whatever.wherever.com, if
spam comes from mydomain.com, why is it not my problem? i guess some of the
parties warned by the likes of spamhaus/spamcop would be
postmaster@mydomain.com, the mail hosting provider of whatever.wherever.com,
the isp who owns the originating ip of the spams, and finally possibly the dns
provider of mydomain.com. i do wonder if they look at the reply to or the from
address. both?

